# Did Tiger upset his missus?



## Solly (28 November 2009)

It appears that TMZ and others seem to think he did;

http://www.tmz.com/2009/11/28/tiger-woods-elin-nordegren-fight-accident-suv-lacerations/


But Rachel Uchitel denies that there is any basis to the story.

http://www.examiner.com/x-27745-SF-Headlines-Examiner~y2009m11d28-Rachel-Uchitel-denies-National-Enquirer-story-that-she-had-affair-with-Tiger-Woods

I wonder what the truth really is ?


----------



## explod (28 November 2009)

*Re: Did Tiger upset his misses ?*

I reckon if there was nothing in it she would not have gone into such a rage and he would not have been so upset as to not only leave post haste but lose it with his driving as he did so.

Where there is smoke there is fire, the reaction in this case was sheer fireworks


----------



## SuperGlue (28 November 2009)

*Re: Did Tiger upset his misses ?*

Unless he was late for his practice session haha... they have to start early these professional don't they.


----------



## Aussiejeff (29 November 2009)

I thought he was one of the world's best drivers????



Bit rough if his missus thought he was going out of bounds....


----------



## nulla nulla (29 November 2009)

Apart from lacerations to his upper and lower lips and lapsing in an out of consciousness, he was relatively unharmed (she must pack a good punch).

Good thing she knows how to use a golf club (and had one handy at 2:00am) and was able to smash the rear window to drag him to safety from the 4 wheel drive.


----------



## awg (29 November 2009)

"she smashed his rear windscreen with a golf club to get him out"...lol

normally thats what doors are for...and normally the missus isnt carrying golf clubs on the street, (unless she is very angry)


----------



## doctorj (29 November 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> I thought he was one of the world's best drivers????



Boom tish


----------



## nulla nulla (29 November 2009)

"Rachel Uchitel is an accomplished nightclub VIP operations manager who's gotten rather famous, rather suddenly". Does this make her a pole dancer or a lap dancer for Very Important People?


----------



## bloomy88 (29 November 2009)

Why didn't she use the 9 iron?


----------



## Krusty the Klown (29 November 2009)

awg said:


> "she smashed his rear windscreen with a golf club to get him out"...lol
> 
> normally thats what doors are for...and normally the missus isnt carrying golf clubs on the street, (unless she is very angry)




LOL, is it true that there was no other cars involved?

Yep, you sure can build up a lot speed in your driveway, trapping you in the car!


----------



## Solly (29 November 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> I thought he was one of the world's best drivers????




That's the shortest drive he's had since he was 9....


----------



## Solly (30 November 2009)

And here is the statement from Tiger about the incident.

http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200911297726222/news/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2009)

He has definitely upset his missus.

I speak from experience.

gg


----------



## bloomy88 (30 November 2009)

Solly said:


> And here is the statement from Tiger about the incident.
> 
> http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200911297726222/news/




So how does he explain the golf club hole in the back windscreen?


----------



## Boggo (30 November 2009)

Q - What's the difference between a car and a golf ball ?
A - Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards.


----------



## Solly (30 November 2009)

Sick of trying to work out tomorrow's trades..
Have a break, here's some video of Rachel Uchitel. 

Check out these Raws on 
http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=ec40311e-bf34-4330-b214-4681852527da


----------



## jbocker (30 November 2009)

A smashing drive with one Wood, I hear. 
Mrs thought a birdie for Tiger was not par for the course.


----------



## jono1887 (30 November 2009)

Solly said:


> That's the shortest drive he's had since he was 9....




hahaha


----------



## johnnyg (1 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> He has definitely upset his missus.
> 
> I speak from experience.
> 
> gg




LOL if there was a like button similar to that on Facebook I would ' Like ' this post.


----------



## jono1887 (1 December 2009)

Perhaps he has drink driving and the missus is just covering for him to keep his reputation spotless..


----------



## Solly (2 December 2009)

Tiger Woods to Be Cited For Careless Driving
There are no claims of domestic violence..

http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/12/01/sports/sports-us-golf-woods.html


----------



## Pager (2 December 2009)

A few more woman are coming forward and claiming the tiger has been playing "hide the sausage" with them 

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/978611/more-women-claim-affairs-with-woods.

Yet another case of the "little head" ruling the "big head"


----------



## lasty (2 December 2009)

Pager said:


> A few more woman are coming forward and claiming the tiger has been playing "hide the sausage" with them
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/978611/more-women-claim-affairs-with-woods.
> 
> Yet another case of the "little head" ruling the "big head"




Perhaps he forgot what hole he was playing


----------



## Solly (3 December 2009)

The latest statement from Tiger..

"I have let my family down and I regret those transgressions with all of my heart."


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 December 2009)

Sadly, it appears yet another great role model for children & younger generations has fallen foul of fame & fortune. 



> The New York Post reported that The National Enquirer threatened to write about the golfer’s infidelity in 2007 but held off when he agreed to do a cover shoot for a sister publication instead.



http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...s-on-his-website/story-e6frf7jx-1225806395984

Using your 'godlike' status to hush media speculation by offering 'exclusives' in return for their silence on embarrassing behaviour is a form of blackmail.

The only lesson out of this sorry saga which is just starting to unfold (I bet there will be many more 'mystery women' come out now the floodgates have opened) is that power, fame & money can corrupt just about anyone.

The endless parade of initially 'untainted, pure, heroic role models' that have all fallen by the moral wayside over the years is testament to that unsettling fact. Welcome to the Club, Tiger.


----------



## Mr J (3 December 2009)

> Sadly, it appears yet another great role model for children & younger generations has fallen foul of fame & fortune.




Don't blame fame and fortune.



> Using your 'godlike' status to hush media speculation by offering 'exclusives' in return for their silence on embarrassing behaviour is a form of blackmail.




The way it is written, it could have been either party that made the offer.



> The only lesson out of this sorry saga which is just starting to unfold (I bet there will be many more 'mystery women' come out now the floodgates have opened) is that power, fame & money can corrupt just about anyone.




No, the lesson is that humans are...human. Fame and money did not corrupt him, he made those choices. All fame and money do is present more opportunity for temptation.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 December 2009)

Mr J said:


> Don't blame fame and fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The devil made him do it. He's had a devilish time and now he has the devil to pay and pay and pay. lol


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Are $1b golf players human?



Hmmm


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

I think you relinquish 'human' status after you earn your first $1.00 for a tabloid interview actually.

He gets all he deserves from this imo.

Fancy taking $3m to turn up to a golf event in the sporting capital of the world, and then ask for privacy.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Solly (3 December 2009)

Sponsors, standing by their man.

http://au.sports.yahoo.com/news/article/-/6542350/sponsors-stand-tiger-woods-apology


----------



## rowie (3 December 2009)

This stuff has been going on since the start of man. The difference between him and the rest is that he would have access to the finest women in the world. Men being men, would you expect any less? He is human, only difference is he is the best golfer of all time. Why could he not expect privacy just because he gets paid a crap load? What is the threshold earnings amount before u havent the right to privacy? As always, everyone adapts the holier than thou attitude.


----------



## nomore4s (3 December 2009)

I agree with Kennas he get what he deserves. He carefully sculpted his public image to be this squeeky clean nice guy when infact he has been doing the exact opposite - makes that interview he did in Aust (with 60min???) a bit of a joke really.

At least Shane Warne never pretended to be something he's not.

Tiger can't be all that smart though, leaving voice mail and sending texts is pretty stupid if you're trying to keep these affairs quiet.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Tiger can't be all that smart though, leaving voice mail and sending texts is pretty stupid if you're trying to keep these affairs quiet.



Quite unbelievable actually. Unless he really wanted to be caught in the end...


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

front damage to the massive 4WD vehicle

both rear passenger windows, right and left destroyed..











sure its ok and the blokey thing to poke every chick you can (according to some here).. but his wife doesn't know what diseases these chicks carry, and what she will end up as a result of his thirst for more women

imho she possibly overreacted, and her lawyers would be asking her to stay chilled atm,, he could divorce her and say she is a raving nutter and diminish her capital returns..  right now its all about what a lawyer can do to get the best out this situation..

america needs a media circus event.. one is in the making here imho


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

rowie said:


> This stuff has been going on since the start of man. The difference between him and the rest is that he would have access to the finest women in the world. Men being men, would you expect any less? He is human, only difference is he is the best golfer of all time. Why could he not expect privacy just because he gets paid a crap load? What is the threshold earnings amount before u havent the right to privacy? As always, everyone adapts the holier than thou attitude.



The threshold is $0.001! As soon as he takes money to be a symbol, he's fair game. I mean really, why buy a razor endosed by Tiger? Because he can hit a little ball a long way? Yes, that adds up.. He has taken gazillions of dollars off the public (including you) to play a game. Geeeesh, this is like an actor spending 20 years trying to land a major movie deal and then complaining that they are on the news. wtf!!!!


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

one aspect thats been overlooked is how such a low speed accident rendered tiger unconscious

imho he may well have copped a few solid hits to his head prior to the accident.. and possibly fell unconscious while driving as a result..

it could be amazing good fortune he didnt kill anyone else..   these cars are littered with airbags, and its rare to get as many facial lacerations and injuries and to be unconscious in a car like that


there are good reasons for tiger refusing an interview, as imho theres a far darker picture in the background..  


*Tiger Woods’ early morning crash was a wild ride that featured the golfing great driving over concrete curbs several times and smashing his car
three times, the official police report reveals.

Florida Highway Patrol released the report Wednesday and it sheds more light about what happened on November 27, showing that Tiger’s driving was even more erratic than earlier reports indicated.

According to the report Tiger pulled out of his driveway and drove over a concrete curb onto a grass median. He then swerved left, drove over the concrete curb again and onto a grass shoulder on Deacon Circle.



The report states: “As a result, the right side of vehicle one collided with a row of hedges.”

Tiger then swerved back to the left, attempting to get back on the street, but he went across Deacon Circle and jumped another concrete curb and onto another grass shoulder, where he smashed into a fire hydrant.*


----------



## nulla nulla (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> I think you relinquish 'human' status after you earn your first $1.00 for a tabloid interview actually.
> 
> He gets all he deserves from this imo.
> 
> ...




possibly he doesn't relish people watching him have his balls polished?


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)




----------



## nunthewiser (3 December 2009)

I Also Slept With Tiger Woods !


----------



## Timmy (3 December 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I Also Slept With Tiger Woods !




Naughty Nun ...


----------



## Timmy (3 December 2009)

Agentm said:


>




Don't be suckered ..... this is the *uncropped* picture that the *US Government doesn't want to be released*:


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

I don't understand all of the fuss? So, he isn't perfect - big whoop. I don't believe he ever marketed himself as being perfect, perhaps more wholesome than he obviously was - but again, big whoop!

Why do people really care so much? It's a shame that people enjoy cutting others with success down. Let the man be


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> I don't understand all of the fuss? So, he isn't perfect - big whoop. I don't believe he ever marketed himself as being perfect, perhaps more wholesome than he obviously was - but again, big whoop!
> 
> Why do people really care so much? It's a shame that people enjoy cutting others with success down. Let the man be



Huh? No fuss? He gets paid millions to turn up to a game of golf. And to hit a Nike ball. And to shave with a Gillette. I'm sure that razor saves lots of kid in the Sudan. Or, pays for that private plane. Hmmm. 

Accept it, and take it!

I am absolutely confounded by the hypocracy.


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)




----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> Huh? No fuss? He gets paid millions to turn up to a game of golf. And to hit a Nike ball. And to shave with a Gillette. I'm sure that razor saves lots of kid in the Sudan. Or, pays for that private plane. Hmmm.
> 
> Accept it, and take it!
> 
> I am absolutely confounded by the hypocracy.





The market is never wrong. This is the fair value that has been assigned to Woods - is he paid not to cheat? Is it his job to be a saint? Where in any of his contracts does it state that he needs to be ever-perfect?

He has worked hard, and he has a gift - and it is not an obligation to give anything back, sorry. I hope he enjoys his private plane.

Again, back to the topic of being paid millions just to come over and play, so what?
Let me ask you this, if you were asked to fly halfway around the world to spend a week doing interviews, and giving lectures on your field - would you drop everything and do it? Keep in mind that the idea of a "free trip" wouldn't entirely entice you, being that you're worth millions already. I know I wouldn't, were I in his situation.


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> The market is never wrong. This is the fair value that has been assigned to Woods - is he paid not to cheat? Is it his job to be a saint? Where in any of his contracts does it state that he needs to be ever-perfect?
> 
> He has worked hard, and he has a gift - and it is not an obligation to give anything back, sorry. I hope he enjoys his private plane.




i am sure his sponsors will be providing helmets and body armour for his use during the brief stays at his home..

as long as she doesnt smash him to pieces leave him to bruised, they will allow him to sell their products..

he cant complain about getting away with with a close shave in any case


----------



## Timmy (3 December 2009)

Agentm said:


>


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> The market is never wrong. This is the fair value that has been assigned to Woods - is he paid not to cheat? Is it his job to be a saint? Where in any of his contracts does it state that he needs to be ever-perfect?
> 
> He has worked hard, and he has a gift - and it is not an obligation to give anything back, sorry. I hope he enjoys his private plane.



Nyden, imo, once someone accepts the public life, they are public! Whether that be a sports person, actor, or politician. They each accept the benefits and the shortcomings. It's a payoff situation. Once you accept one, you accept the other. There's no going back. It is law.


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> Nyden, imo, once someone accepts the public life, they are public! Whether that be a sports person, actor, or politician. They each accept the benefits and the shortcomings. It's a payoff situation. Once you accept one, you accept the other. There's no going back. It is law.




I do not believe that, but for arguments sake - I will entertain the notion.

Why is the public so bloody concerned! Why the media circus? Are peoples lives so $$$$ing pitiful that matters as trivial as this have become their focus? Of course, because we live in the 'A current affair' age, don't we? The hoards of morons feed on this, and it's pathetic.


----------



## nomore4s (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> The market is never wrong. This is the fair value that has been assigned to Woods - is he paid not to cheat? Is it his job to be a saint? Where in any of his contracts does it state that he needs to be ever-perfect?




Nyden while I don't really care who he roots, he has crafted his image very carefully to take advantage of the millions on offer from sponsors and while that may be good business sense, now he has had it blow up in his face I think it is a bit rich that he is asking for privacy.

It's more the way he portrayed himself to sell himself, can't expect to be left alone now. Happy to take the fame & fortune but this is the risk he takes when it all goes wrong, if he doesn't like it he should have kept it in his pants.


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Nyden while I don't really care who he roots, he has crafted his image very carefully to take advantage of the millions on offer from sponsors and while that may be good business sense, now he has had it blow up in his face I think it is a bit rich that he is asking for privacy.
> 
> It's more the way he portrayed himself to sell himself, can't expect to be left alone now. Happy to take the fame & fortune but this is the risk he takes when it all goes wrong, if he doesn't like it he should have kept it in his pants.




Again, that's irrelevant. The public may pry to no end; but *why* do so many people actually care?


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> I do not believe that, but for arguments sake - I will entertain the notion.
> 
> Why is the public so bloody concerned! Why the media circus? Are peoples lives so $$$$ing pitiful that matters as trivial as this have become their focus? Of course, because we live in the 'A current affair' age, don't we? The hoards of morons feed on this, and it's pathetic.



Does a public person ever sell themselves for a story? Quite a few publications would not exist...

Tell me the link between Tiger and Gillette? A close shave makes him hit straight? No, he's taking advantage of celebrity, that is all. 

I agree that hitting a tree is trivial. Absolutely!!

It's what is being uncovered that is not.

Tiger has SOLD himself on being a clean cut, respectable, perfect, elite, sportsman in order to gain maximum sponsorship and appearance money. The highest paid sportsman in history based on his skill AND his persona. 

Gee, I really hope this is all a load of bull and nothing is going on, but if he's cocked up, then he should be crucified.


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> Does a public person ever sell themselves for a story? Quite a few publications would not exist...
> 
> Tell me the link between Tiger and Gillette? A close shave makes him hit straight? No, he's taking advantage of celebrity, that is all.
> 
> ...




Of course it's trivial - even if he cheated, that's trivial too. Trivial in the respect that it's so incredibly (and sadly) common. It's not as though the man is on trial for murder. 

Who cares what he's been 'sold' as. If I had a penny for every item on the shelves that's been marketed falsely, I'd be a billionaire! 

It's sponsorship. The link between him and Gillette is that he would boost sales in exchange for a fee. But, you already knew that.

Why is he famous though? Is he famous for being a fantastic family man, or a loyal spouse? Although he's sold himself as that, he is in fact famous for his golfing abilities. His golfing abilities should be under constant scrutiny, not his relationship, nor his family life.

I'm still finding it hard to believe that people care so much! I don't care if he boinked 1000 broads, it's none of my business! And, I use Gillette!


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> I use Gillette!



Well, I'm changing brands!!



Um, does anyone else make shavers?



Best I sharpen up the kitchen knife.


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> Of course it's trivial - even if he cheated, that's trivial too. Trivial in the respect that it's so incredibly (and sadly) common. It's not as though the man is on trial for murder.
> 
> Who cares what he's been 'sold' as. If I had a penny for every item on the shelves that's been marketed falsely, I'd be a billionaire!
> 
> ...





your buying into image success and marketing,

tiger wood brand is worth a fortune..

if his wife is smashing his head in with a club and causing him to be hospitalised, its not trivial..

your way off... way way off..

this is a marketing  disaster for the brand, 

whats interesting is what spin you use,, 

the best one is to admit you have done it,, that was done these last hours..

next you have to publicly apologise.. stay tuned

then you have to donate money to real good charities and causes.. stay tuned

then get out there and win and get into photos with reputable people, like the us president asap..


all good to watch..


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> Well, I'm changing brands!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But, it's the best a man can get


----------



## lasty (3 December 2009)

The Honeymoon

A couple was on their honeymoon, lying in bed, about ready to consummate their marriage, when the new bride says to the husband, "I have a confession to make,I'm not a virgin."

The husband replies, "That's no big thing in this day and age."

The wife continues, "Yeah, I've been with one guy."

"Oh yeah? Who was the guy?"

"Tiger Woods."

"Tiger Woods, the golfer?"

"Yeah."

"Well, he's rich, famous and handsome. I can see why you went to bed with him."

The husband and wife then make passionate love.

When they are done, the husband gets up and walks to the telephone.

"What are you doing?" asks the wife.

The husband says, "I'm hungry, I was going to call room service and get something to eat."

"Tiger wouldn't do that."

"Oh yeah? What would Tiger do?"

"He'd come back to bed and do it a second time."

The husband puts down the phone and goes back to bed to make love a second time.

When they finish, he gets up and goes over to the phone. "Now what are you doing?" she asks.

The husband says, "I'm still hungry so I was going to get room service to get something to eat."

"Tiger wouldn't do that."

"Oh yeah? What would Tiger do?"

"He'd come back to bed and do it again."

The guy slams down the phone, goes back to bed, and makes love one more time.

When they finish he's tired and beat. He drags himself over to the phone and starts to dial.

The wife asks, "Are you calling room service?"

"No! I'm calling Tiger Woods. To find out what the par is for this damn hole."


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> But, it's the best a man can get



I'm thinking of buying the company....


----------



## Nyden (3 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> your buying into image success and marketing,
> 
> tiger wood brand is worth a fortune..
> 
> ...




Of course it's a marketing disaster - my point is that it *shouldn't be*. What I am trying to express here, is that it's pathetic that people are so engulfed in all of this. 

It's going to require a lot of work, and a lot of spin (as you've said) to work the plebs over. Of course, 3 months down the track - the media coverage of Tiger will be replaced by stories of dodgy tradesmen, evil banks and their interest rates, and Tiger will be back to being paid millions to wear a pair of shoes.

 ... at least, until some other "publicly owned" celebrity makes a mistake


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> Of course it's a marketing disaster - my point is that it *shouldn't be*. What I am trying to express here, is that it's pathetic that people are so engulfed in all of this.
> 
> It's going to require a lot of work, and a lot of spin (as you've said) to work the plebs over. Of course, 3 months down the track - the media coverage of Tiger will be replaced by stories of dodgy tradesmen, evil banks and their interest rates, and Tiger will be back to being paid millions to wear a pair of shoes.
> 
> ... at least, until some other "publicly owned" celebrity makes a mistake




your absolutely wrong 

the strength of the tiger image was the father son story, winning for his deceased dad..  the magnificent and unprecedented athletic ability of winning, and the wholesome image of the man himself..  you cant go around screwing and get away with it marketing some products.. so there will be brand damage


if the spin doctors can hold it together then maybe sponsors will stay, but imho they are in no rush right now to cancel, they will gauge this one carefully..

things may change for him quickly..

maybe he can become a pr0n star.. enter a new market.. 

lets see where this bad boy will go now..


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> maybe he can become a pr0n star.. enter a new market..



Oh dear....


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> Oh dear....





the future is all his, as long as his wife doesnt do problem solving ala bobbitt


----------



## rowie (3 December 2009)

kennas said:


> The threshold is $0.001! As soon as he takes money to be a symbol, he's fair game. I mean really, why buy a razor endosed by Tiger? Because he can hit a little ball a long way? Yes, that adds up.. He has taken gazillions of dollars off the public (including you) to play a game. Geeeesh, this is like an actor spending 20 years trying to land a major movie deal and then complaining that they are on the news. wtf!!!!




Mate, he hasnt complained that he is on the news - all he is asking for is a little privacy. Are u saying that because he has major sponsors and he gets paid millions, he has no right to ask for privacy? Where is the logic. 
Where does he complain about being in the limelight? Please show this if thats what u are saying. All Im saying is that he has a right to some privacy - your saying he is completely free game, lets all try to get shots of the man taking a dump, he is after all free game as he makes millions of dollars of us(??) and he has major sponsors. WHere is the logic???


----------



## rowie (3 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> Of course it's trivial - even if he cheated, that's trivial too. Trivial in the respect that it's so incredibly (and sadly) common. It's not as though the man is on trial for murder.
> 
> Who cares what he's been 'sold' as. If I had a penny for every item on the shelves that's been marketed falsely, I'd be a billionaire!
> 
> ...




Spot on. Tall poppy syndrome bad in this country.


----------



## rowie (3 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> your absolutely wrong
> 
> the strength of the tiger image was the father son story, winning for his deceased dad..  the magnificent and unprecedented athletic ability of winning, and the wholesome image of the man himself..  you cant go around screwing and get away with it marketing some products.. so there will be brand damage
> 
> ...




Tigers branding power is massive - this might hurt short term but long term it will have little effect. The guy is the greatest golfer the world has *ever* seen. His transgressions will not overshadow his brand because he is way to big. Perhaps the biggest sportsman this world has produced. Most of his branding is aimed at men as well. Sponsors will hardly be concerned.


----------



## bigdog (3 December 2009)

The Tiger Woods Family Christmas Portrait


----------



## Agentm (3 December 2009)

great life, great story and great image..


i doubt if all will be well for the future..


----------



## MRC & Co (3 December 2009)

Muhammad Ali didn't seem to have a problem with his image, despite being a 'devout' Muslim and rooting anything that moved!

Sugar Ray Robinson was sold in a similar fashion to Tiger and was THE man in the 1950s when boxing was a major sport in the US and globally.  The family man, even won awards as father of the year, then it came out he beat his wife , spent no time with his kids and had prostitutes in hotel rooms he banged regularly.  Didn't affect his pay day or reputation at all once it was all said and done.

Everyone has their demons.

These things happen, you live and you learn, life goes on.


----------



## Solly (3 December 2009)

Who is Kalika Moquin ?


----------



## Solly (4 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods looking at $300m payout if alleged dalliances leads to divorce."
That's some prenup!


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2009)

*Only joking!!*

Apparently, the only person who can beat Tiger Woods with a golf club is his wife

Apparently, Tiger admitted this crash was the closest shave he’s ever had. So Gillette has dropped his contract.

Elin found out he’s not a Tiger, he’s a Cheetah. 

Elin Nordegren got hired today as a consultant. She’s teaching Phil Mickelson how to beat Tiger. 

Perhaps Tiger should be using a driver?

Ping has a new set of irons called Elins – clubs you can beat Tiger with.

The police asked Tiger’s wife how many times she hit him.  She couldn’t remember, so she said put me down for a 5.   

This is the first time Tiger’s ever failed to drive 300 yards

Tiger just hates it when he drives, and then his balls hit a tree. 

Tiger said the fault of the accident was his Escalade. It’s typical of a golfer—always blame the caddy. 

Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree. He couldn’t decide between a wood and an iron

Tiger Woods has been dropped by Gilette after admitting this incident was his closest shave ever.

Tiger Woods has officially changed his name to "Cheetah."

Tiger Woods is so rich that he owns lots of expensive cars. Now he has a hole in one.

Tiger Woods is tree under.

Tiger Woods was injured in a car accident as he pulled out of his driveway early Friday morning. It was Woods’ shortest drive since an errant tee shot at the US Open.

Tiger Woods wasn’t seriously injured in the crash. He’s still below par though

Tiger’s car still runs, but it goes “putt, putt, putt…”

Tiger’s confused. Every other time he made a hole-in-one, everyone was all happy about it.

What do baby seals and Tiger Woods have in common? Both were clubbed by a Scandanavian.

What was Elin Nordegren doing at 2:30 in the morning? She was clubbing. 

What was Tiger Woods doing out at 2.30 in the morning? He’d gone clubbing

What’s the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2009)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (4 December 2009)




----------



## Airfireman (4 December 2009)

Its just amazing that the world of technology has changed how we view people now,,,today at work alot of emails were Tiger jokes and really funny too....he has a beautiful wife,,,$$$$$$$ big dollars in sponsorship that most of us can only dream about and whole world knows what went down in his life.... i dont feel sorry for Tiger,,,,cheating on his missus isnt right thing to do..and its also none of my business if wants to find other women,,but i hear about it all day from the news and good gags...just my 

Tim


----------



## Glen48 (4 December 2009)

Crouching Tiger, hidden hydrant"

What does Tiger Woods have in common with  baby seals?
They both get clubbed by Norwegians.

That’s the first time Tiger Woods has failed to drive 300 yards

Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree ... he couldn't decide between a wood and an iron.
Perhaps Tiger should have used a driver

I find it's a nightmare driving at 2.05am: sometimes you can't see the Woods for the trees.

Tiger's wife went for him over a birdie.

What was the second worst part of Tiger's car accident? The police found the driver in the trunk.

What were Tiger Woods and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning? They went clubbing.

What’s the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 December 2009)

I feel very sorry for Tiger and think you are all a cruel mob of bastards. This is typical one-sided denigration of men who like to have a bit on the side.

Good on you Tiger.

Tiger's missus should bless the day she met him and not be so hard on the man.

All in Townsville are rooting for you mate.

Women can be very cruel to men

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (5 December 2009)

Totally agree GG.

Tigers missus was fine when i left her earlier.


----------



## Solly (5 December 2009)

'Church of Tiger' website disbands over golfer's 'sins'


----------



## gav (5 December 2009)

To imagine, the Victorian Premier (Labor of course) endorsed using $3million of Victorian tax payers money for Tiger to fly over here and do the dirty on his wife...


----------



## snowking (5 December 2009)

The Vic government only paid $1.5 million to get Tiger out here


----------



## Solly (5 December 2009)

Another ?


----------



## Miner (5 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> He has definitely upset his missus.
> 
> I speak from experience.
> 
> gg




So what was your deal to keep the missus and mistress happy 

May be you advise Woods to cut down the $360M prenuptial agreement with global financial crisis and falling US dollar value


----------



## Miner (5 December 2009)

Solly said:


> Another ?




Good one.
He should have hiked his appearance fee from $3 M to $5 M cosidering his each appearance will cost him $2 M extra to manage the long timer Ã©scorts'


----------



## Miner (5 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> the future is all his, as long as his wife doesnt do problem solving ala bobbitt




Come on Agentm

Do publish your research and all chars to support how successful Woods will be as a pr0n star. He always uses rods I mean golf clubs very well for each shot to put the ball into hole.


----------



## Miner (5 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> great life, great story and great image..
> 
> 
> i doubt if all will be well for the future..




My Good ness what a photo ( Of course I am referring not the photos of Woods but the golden girl)?

I am sure even holy clergy men would do no different to enjoy such bombshells . So why blame Woods.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 December 2009)

Miner said:


> My Good ness what a photo ( Of course I am referring not the photos of Woods but the golden girl)?
> 
> I am sure even holy clergy men would do no different to enjoy such bombshells . So why blame Woods.




The blonde bombshell that you refer to as a temptress is actually his wife.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 December 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The blonde bombshell that you refer to as a temptress is actually his wife.




nun says its not and he should know.

gg


----------



## weird (6 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I feel very sorry for Tiger and think you are all a cruel mob of bastards. This is typical one-sided denigration of men who like to have a bit on the side.
> 
> Good on you Tiger.
> 
> ...




well, don't cheat, not sure how you would think if your woman would just fly to another man anytime her libido flew up (drunk or not) ... if that is what Tiger did, anyhow if a woman did that they would be called a sl*t ... why is it any better for a man, u can high 5 the jocks you grew up with at age 16-17 in reverse time machine, but otherwise you are just dreaming or hanging out with the immature or sad.

Grow a real set, take control and responsibility ... and learn another phrase that these individual people may not have "sacrifice for others", these stars I believe have had me me and me all their lives, with only others sacrificing for them, they don't understand that real life and success in family requires sacrifice personally to make things work in a relationship and family.


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

"TIGER Woods has reportedly offered his wife $80 million for them to remain together for another six years ..."


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

Claims of taking sleeping pills to spice up sex with mistress'
and claims that the tally of affairs is now EIGHT.


----------



## Aussiest (6 December 2009)

kennas said:


> The threshold is $0.001! As soon as he takes money to be a symbol, he's fair game. I mean really, why buy a razor endosed by Tiger? Because he can hit a little ball a long way? Yes, that adds up.. He has taken gazillions of dollars off the public (including you) to play a game. Geeeesh, this is like an actor spending 20 years trying to land a major movie deal and then complaining that they are on the news. wtf!!!!




Nice one! As soon as i saw the big car, my opinion of him changed a little. Respect the environment Tiger - surely somebody with his coin could afford a nice little hybrid or something.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 December 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Nice one! As soon as i saw the big car, my opinion of him changed a little. Respect the environment Tiger - surely somebody with his coin could afford a nice little hybrid or something.




There is absolutely nothing wrong with Tiger driving a big car.

I do.

Hybrids are dangerous and there is some talk at the University of East Anglia that like cell phones causing brain cancer, hybrids may cause anal cancer, as they are mostly driven by anal people and they emit electricity in dangerous amounts.

gg


----------



## basilio (6 December 2009)

It's just crazy isn't it?  A couple of weeks ago Tiger Woods looked and was worth a billion dollars as fantastic golfer and all round good guy.  Probably more significantly there didn't seem to be even a hint of impropriety about the guy. I think most people would have been amazed and admiring of such a feat for a a wealthy talented sportsman. After all it's not unknown for  high flying sportsman to spread it around with many willing participants...

And now.. Not just a casual fling, or even 2 but an unraveling string of relationships that unfortunately destroy the idea that one could be great, wealthy and still have a strong moral compass.

I think it's sad not just for  all the people involved but our capacity to believe that public figures can have some integrity. After this how easy will it be for anyone to accept the seeming propriety of another  goodlooking, supersports star?  I can't see it can you.   And it's not a great look for our kids is it ?


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2009)

When you take just a dollar to promote an image, then you really have to justify it.

Once you take _millions_, then omfg!


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

Las Vegas model Jamie Jungers will reportedly tell her story ......


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 December 2009)

The Tiger Woods saga is taking its toll on the regulars at the Ross Island Hotel here in Townsville.

Many of us have occasional dalliances which may come back to bite us.

The rich fear the Family Court which always takes the woman's side, and the poor fear Centrelink investigation for claiming compo, benefits and a menagerie of kids and de factos, all at once, as one would.

Tiger would be oblivious to the consternation this has caused in the Ross Island Hotel in the present economic downturn.

gg


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2009)

Solly said:


> Las Vegas model Jamie Jungers will reportedly tell her story ......



While I think he cops everything he deserves, as a modern man......

He is a MALE!!!!!!!

You know .... one of those creatures that has a certain set of hormones and stuff that make us act in a certain way given to us by the almightly!!!

Like the same hormones that have made women want to nurture and nest and keep long time partners.

For a 'normal' person, normal.

For a person who needs a body guard, unforgiveable!


----------



## Aussiest (6 December 2009)

The other thing about Tiger is that while many of his peers were probably playing the field in their teenage years, Tiger was out on the course practising golf. I wonder whether this has anything to do with his "indiscretion" or has he always been a sleaze?!


----------



## Calliope (6 December 2009)

Put a Tiger in your Tank. Do you remember this one?


----------



## Aussiest (6 December 2009)

Now there is a 5th... does this man have a problem?


----------



## Stan 101 (6 December 2009)

So Tiger wants a bit on the side. So what? It goes against my personal views of a married man, but I'm not going to judge the guy.

Who has been behind the scenes to know the real story?...Maybe his wife has refused a bit of the other since the last child was born. What would you men all do if the tap was turned off?

As for taking money for advertisement and then needing to be a role model for all men, how utterly silly. The guy made a business deal to promote certain products. Why must he change his life style? Was anyone privy to the contractual agreement and the fine print? And what the hell does promoting a razor or golf ball have to do with monogamy? That's a long bow to draw.

He is male and I for one believe males are not inherently monogamous. I personally feel if he is inclined to like a bit of the other with other women, he should never have been married. But for Buddha's sake, all those concerned get a life and worry about your own relationship!


Cheers,


----------



## Miner (6 December 2009)

Folks

Interesting thread.

How many of you have remembered or heard of John Kennedy or Pablo Picaso ?

How many girls did Picaso enjoy ? Probably countless. It is often argued that without having a lust or passion (whatever word you put) for Women, Picaso would never be such a great artist.

With John Kennedy and Marilyn Munroe is a known affair organised by CIA. Probably there were many more women to keep Kennedy stress free. Poor Jackqueline must have been a failure to keep John interested on her. How many of us have questioned Kennedy of his statemanship ?

Look at David Beckam and the girlie story. I feel pity for Victoria and wonder with so many skeleton bones, ugly face what she offers really to David the great soccer player excepting suing him to take divorce payout. Do we question David of his soccer skills because he is a womaniser ? 

Are we forgetting our own back yard boy Mr Shane Warne ?

I am not supporting infidelity on men or women but that should not be seen as detrimental to skills. So we may not  condone Woods for his infidelity as a married man, but let us not question his ability as a great master golfer.

ps: I could not check the spelling so just correct the errors while reading them


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

"Jaimee Grubbs thought she was the only one....."
Things are now becoming a little difficult


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Now there is a 5th... does this man have a problem?




"Mindy Lawton loved Tiger Woods and thought he was being faithful to her..."


----------



## nunthewiser (6 December 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Now there is a 5th... does this man have a problem?





Yep.

Whats he gunna do on the other 2 nights a week?


----------



## Stan 101 (6 December 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Yep.
> 
> Whats he gunna do on the other 2 nights a week?




"That's gold, Jerry!!"





cheers,


----------



## Solly (6 December 2009)

Solly said:


> "Mindy Lawton loved Tiger Woods and thought he was being faithful to her..."




On this link is a video interview with Mindy..

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/631528/Tiger-had-me-in-the-rough-Mindy-Lawtons-frantic-sex-with-Tiger-Woods.html


----------



## Julia (6 December 2009)

Miner said:


> Folks
> 
> Interesting thread.
> 
> ...



Oh, please!  Give me a break!




> With John Kennedy and Marilyn Munroe is a known affair organised by CIA. Probably there were many more women to keep Kennedy stress free. Poor Jackqueline must have been a failure to keep John interested on her.



Why draw such a conclusion about Jackie, for heaven's sake?   Kennedy was a pathological sex addict.  For such people - women as well as men - one partner will never be adequate, no matter the level of that partner's  sexual prowess.

For such a person, it has little to do with sex and much more to do with power.

That aside, why should anyone care what Tiger Woods does off the golf course?
Did he sign a contract to be morally upright at all times, an example and role model to young people?   I 'm at a loss to understand why this is such news, for god's sake.   
I've just read the thread this evening out of boredom and am blown away by how many people actually seem to be interested.

And on the subject of the bimbos who are now rushing to the media with the lurid details of their sexual dalliances with Mr Woods, they do themselves no credit.  They knew he was married.  They have absolute responsibility themselves for their part in their grubby little liaisons.


----------



## jono1887 (7 December 2009)

Julia said:


> And on the subject of the bimbos who are now rushing to the media with the lurid details of their sexual dalliances with Mr Woods, they do themselves no credit.  They knew he was married.  They have absolute responsibility themselves for their part in their grubby little liaisons.




Would you turn down sex from a billionaire who could offer you the world?


----------



## Solly (7 December 2009)




----------



## kingcarmleo (7 December 2009)

No way did he touch that mindy thing, she is disgusting.


----------



## Solly (7 December 2009)

"Tiger would typically get a large suite at a hotel. Someone would book Cori an adjacent room..."
Cori Rist has declined to comment.


----------



## Solly (7 December 2009)




----------



## lasty (7 December 2009)

Solly said:


> Claims of taking sleeping pills to spice up sex with mistress'
> and claims that the tally of affairs is now EIGHT.




Only 10 more holes to play before he has finished his round then.


----------



## awg (7 December 2009)

things arent looking good at all for Tigers marriage imo.

There is sure to be more girls, and some will be wanting to cash in on the present feeding frenzy.

His situation is indicative of several things to me, in my Dr phil mode.

1) He is stupid...was inevitable it would get out..and comments by pro golfer Parnovik expressing his disdain, I expect his sexploits would have been common knowledge amongst his peers.

2) If you cheat that wildly, it would signify compulsive womanising, a very hard affliction for a man in his situation to cure....(previous media reports how shy he is, and nerdy, probably missed out as a youth)

atm, I would rather be me than him


----------



## lasty (7 December 2009)

Tiger has come out in defence.
I am the worlds greatest golfer and to improve my game, I need a different caddy for each hole. Ive just about finished the front nine. It will be interesting on the back though


----------



## Julia (7 December 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Would you turn down sex from a billionaire who could offer you the world?



He wasn't offering 'the world'.  He was offering a grubby bit of sex on the side, not even a relationship, while making it plain he intended to keep his marriage.
Nothing in that for a woman, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nyden (7 December 2009)

Julia said:


> He wasn't offering 'the world'.  He was offering a grubby bit of sex on the side, not even a relationship, while making it plain he intended to keep his marriage.
> Nothing in that for a woman, as far as I'm concerned.




Perhaps they were simply content in being the cheeseburger to his happy meal.


----------



## jono1887 (7 December 2009)

Julia said:


> He wasn't offering 'the world'.  He was offering a grubby bit of sex on the side, not even a relationship, while making it plain he intended to keep his marriage.
> Nothing in that for a woman, as far as I'm concerned.




You have no idea what kind of gifts such as that flight to melbourne that he paid for that those mistresses go from him..


----------



## jono1887 (7 December 2009)

lasty said:


> Only 10 more holes to play before he has finished his round then.




Aren't there 21 holes in a game?


----------



## milothedog (7 December 2009)

Most don't usually make it past the 19th 

(just for clarification, there are 18 holes in a round of golf, hth)


----------



## Aussiest (7 December 2009)

Julia said:


> Oh, please!  Give me a break!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A stellar post Julia!


----------



## Aussiest (7 December 2009)

jono1887 said:


> You have no idea what kind of gifts such as that flight to melbourne that he paid for that those mistresses go from him..




A flight to melbourne? Scraps!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 December 2009)

You guys and gals should give Tiger a bit of air.

He's been down recently.

gg


----------



## inenigma (7 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You guys and gals should give Tiger a bit of air.
> 
> He's been down recently.
> 
> gg




Hear, Hear.  Though I did like the jokes......


----------



## Solly (7 December 2009)

"pr0n star Holly Sampson is seventh woman linked to Tiger Woods..."
I just know you just can't resist clicking on this link..


----------



## Solly (7 December 2009)

In other news Elin has an identical twin sister, Josefin.


----------



## Julia (7 December 2009)

jono1887 said:


> You have no idea what kind of gifts such as that flight to melbourne that he paid for that those mistresses go from him..



You just don't get it, do you, jono!
Real women just are not interested in such paltry stuff as a trip to Melbourne, or any other attempt to make up for the reality that they have a role in his life which is little more than that of a prostitute.
Think about it - they're getting paid for offering sex when he demands it.
Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Miner (7 December 2009)

Solly said:


> "pr0n star Holly Sampson is seventh woman linked to Tiger Woods..."
> I just know you just can't resist clicking on this link..




Dear Solly

For a change I actually did not click your link so you may be disappointed.

However I felt like honouring you now with a Ph D  in T (Doctor in Philsophy on Tigerology). 

I am amazed how could search for such an enormous research on Tiger?


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods Said Marriage a Sham to One of His Alleged Mistresses"


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Fox now say it's 10.
http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2009/12/07/tiger-woods-linked-to-10-women-cori-rist-jamie-jungers/


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Elin Nordegren mor fÃ¶rvÃ¥nad USA resa: rapport
(Hide the 9 iron)


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Missus Told Cops Tiger was Boozed on Crash Day

http://www.tmz.com/2009/12/07/tiger-woods-boozed-before-crash-accident-suv-florida-highway-patrol/#ixzz0Z2RqXwvF


----------



## lasty (8 December 2009)

Solly said:


> Fox now say it's 10.
> http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2009/12/07/tiger-woods-linked-to-10-women-cori-rist-jamie-jungers/




Oh he's played the front nine then.. I wonder what he went out in


----------



## nomore4s (8 December 2009)

Julia said:


> You just don't get it, do you, jono!
> Real women just are not interested in such paltry stuff as a trip to Melbourne, or any other attempt to make up for the reality that they have a role in his life which is little more than that of a prostitute.
> Think about it - they're getting paid for offering sex when he demands it.
> Nothing more and nothing less.




Julia I totally understand what you're saying but unfortunately there are plenty of women around who would gladly sleep with Tiger purely for a chance at fame & fortune.

The fact that some of these women kept phone messages and evidence to prove the affairs highlights that they were waiting for the right time to use it to further their own ambitions. I daresay most of these women cared for Tiger about as much as he cared for them and used him just as badly as he used them. My


----------



## Calliope (8 December 2009)

Tiger Woods is expected to come out of hiding this weekend to attend the wedding in South Carolina of his best friend and procurer, Byron Bell. Woods is to be best man.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...tiger-woods-home/story-e6frfmqi-1225808121802


----------



## pilots (8 December 2009)

You people should stop giving woody a hard time, counting the new Birdie this morning he has only played 9 holes, hell if it was the whole 18 you lot would go mad.


----------



## lasty (8 December 2009)

Calliope said:


> Tiger Woods is expected to come out of hiding this weekend to attend the wedding in South Carolina of his best friend and procurer, Byron Bell. Woods is to be best man.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...tiger-woods-home/story-e6frfmqi-1225808121802




Seems like Tiger had the bucks night on his own.:


----------



## lasty (8 December 2009)

pilots said:


> You people should stop giving woody a hard time, counting the new Birdie this morning he has only played 9 holes, hell if it was the whole 18 you lot would go mad.




Is the course rating  69?


----------



## Calliope (8 December 2009)

lasty said:


> Oh he's played the front nine then.. I wonder what he went out in




According to pilots it was nine birdies. I doubt this, I think there could have been an ace or two.


----------



## matty2.0 (8 December 2009)

Why is it that all these 'mistresses' all come out now?? 
Why didn't they do it before??

Seems pretty opportunistic if you ask me. 
Women like this are not that innocent at all.

Yes it probably is about power if you psychoanalyze it all. 
Woods is a powerful guy, and he probably unconsciously parlayed that off the golf course.


----------



## jetblack (8 December 2009)

Tiger is a professional so its only right he deal with professionals.


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods was admitted to Health Central Hospital the day after Thanksgiving as an overdose."

Doctors used a breathing tube to assist him, no mention if any other tubes were used. 

More on TMZ
http://www.tmz.com/2009/12/08/tiger-woods-hospital-overdose/


----------



## nulla nulla (8 December 2009)

142 posts and 2905 views, you'd think it was something worthwhile.


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Elin moves out

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/golf/article6948304.ece


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Sex addiction expert passes an opinion

http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Sport/Story/STIStory_463900.html


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Will links to Holly Sampson impact his endorsements from sponsors?

http://www.examiner.com/x-12837-US-Headlines-Examiner~y2009m12d8-Will-Tiger-Woods-link-to-pr0n-star-Holly-Sampson-impact-his-endorsements-from-sponsors


----------



## Solly (8 December 2009)

Elin Nordegren kÃ¶per svenska herrgÃ¥rd
on a small, secluded island near Stockholm with her sister.

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/12/08/2009-12-08_elin_nordegren_purchases_swedish_mansion_after_tiger_woods_is_linked_to_exporn_s.html


----------



## Agentm (8 December 2009)

Julia said:


> You just don't get it, do you, jono!
> Real women just are not interested in such paltry stuff as a trip to Melbourne, or any other attempt to make up for the reality that they have a role in his life which is little more than that of a prostitute.
> Think about it - they're getting paid for offering sex when he demands it.
> Nothing more and nothing less.




lol


suddenly they are not "real women"

sorry i cant agree..   they are as much a women as any other, and regardless of the nature of their work or their relationship, they are equal to all and should not be denigrated.

i am sure plenty of people are feeling duped and perhaps peeved off by the image of the wholesome tiger suddenly being someone than having an extraordinary thirst for many women..  but dont pay out on these women, imho they are fine people, all had no intention of harming the man nor his family.. and all were forced into coming out as quickly as they could, before the media came after them and began rumors of a secret affair.. this way tiger is seen as a man making a "honest" mistake (many times over) and the girls get a bit more cash and he is not seen as having an extramarital affair which is far more damaging financially than just hookers for his marriage exit..

keep a clear head here and enjoy the spin all sides are throwing out here, but imho its a bit harsh to pay out on the women and degrade them as not "real women"..

they are real women with families, friends and  lives,, 100% loyal and performing their roles brilliantly for you and your gossip magazines and tabloids..




dont blame these ladies for what they are doing, they are playing their roles well, and tiger needs them to do exactly what they are doing. its a matter of capital gain.


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2009)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/sp...florida-property/story-fn4m98qu-1225808392358

*Tiger Woods admitted to hospital and treated for overdose after car crash on Florida property, report says *

TIGER Woods was treated in hospital for a suspected overdose of prescription drugs after the fateful car accident on his Florida estate, according to a report. 

Celebrity website TMZ said the golfing superstar, now in the spotlight over a string of alleged affairs, was having trouble breathing when he was admitted after the low-speed crash and that his admissions chart listed "OD".

The site quoted sources close to Heath Central Hospital in Florida said his wife Elin Nordegren gave paramedics two pill bottles at the accident scene - prescriptions for Ambien and Vicodin.

It had been reported that Woods was in and out of consciousness at the time, with some reports saying that he was snoring at the scene.

TMZ said its sources said he was clearly under the influence of something other than alcohol.

Woods remained bunkered down in his home as more lurid revelations from supposed mistresses and claims of million-dollar payoffs to cover up a string of alleged affairs emerge. 

Pleas from the world's number one golfer to be left alone after confessing last week to "personal sins'' have been ignored as a raft of new allegations surfaced.

The latest allegation takes to six the number of women linked to the fallen superstar, after explosive claims emerged yesterday that he picked up a waitress at a local cafe, and cavorted with yet another Las Vegas nightclub worker.

Manhattan waitress Cori Rist, 31, reportedly met Woods at the New York City nightclub Butter last year and they have been seeing each other ever since.

He would fly her to his tournaments as he competed around the world, according to claims.

"Tiger would typically get a large suite at a hotel. Someone would book Cori an adjacent room, so she wouldn't be seen coming into his room," a source said.

However, Rist was reluctant to speak about the allegations, quoted as saying "No comment ... Not at this time".

Woods' stunning adulterous lifestyle was outed with his bizarre 2.30am car crash outside his mansion last week.

Since then, details of his alleged affairs with busty young women, mostly nightclub workers, have tarnished his image as a solid family man.

Last night, details of two new flings emerged.

An Orlando, Florida, cafe worker claimed she and Woods had been involved for two years after meeting in 2006 as he had breakfast with wife Elin Nordegren, 29.

Mindy Lawton, 34, said she met Woods, 33, at Perkins Cafe, about 1km from his $2.6 million mansion, in 2006. He called her and they met at a favourite club, Blue Martini.

She claims he sent her saucy SMSs and they had sex in his home, where he crashed his car after reportedly arguing with his wife over his infidelity.

"I really did fall for the guy," Ms Lawton told the News of the World. "I began to dream that I would some day be the next Mrs Woods.

"I really did think that he would want to be with me. He is such an attractive guy, and what woman wouldn't be attracted to him? Of course, it probably helped that he is worth millions."

Ms Lawton, who was working for $8 an hour as a waitress when she claims she and Woods met, said she knew the billionaire was seeing other women.

"Tiger just used me as his sex toy. I thought I meant something to him, but all he cared about was lust. He is a selfish, heartless man."

Lawton told lurid stories of her encounters with Woods, including an early morning tryst in a church car park after he couldn't gain access to his office.

"He was very frustrated we could not get in the office as I knew he wanted to have sex," Ms Lawton told the News of the World.

"He told me to follow him and we drove to a church car park. It was still very early and no one was around. Tiger wanted to have sex on the back seat but it wasn't comfortable.

"But he was desperate and insisted that we do it up against the side of the car. Like most of the other times it was very frantic."

Lawton alleges she was the first of Tiger's known affairs but that she was dumped in early 2007 when he began seeing 24-year-old Los Angeles cocktail waitress Jaimee Grubbs.

Mindy tryst: The al fresco affair that started it all

Meanwhile, Las Vegas waitress Jamie Jungers, 26, has also claimed a two-year affair with Woods after meeting him at Las Vegas's Bellagio Hotel.

The lawyer who reportedly represents Jungers did not return calls yesterday.

Woods, 33, apologised on Wednesday for "transgressions'' in his family life as a magazine posted what it said was damning evidence of an extra-marital affair between him and Grubbs.

Another alleged mistress Kalika Moquin, manager at a Las Vegas night club, told celebrity magazine Us Weekly last week that rumors of an affair between her and Woods were "completely untrue.''

Woods allegedly met with with New York nightclub hostess Rachel Uchitel, 34, during his winning Australian Masters campaign in Melbourne last month, but Uchitel has persistently denied the claims.

Woods has yet to be seen in public since the furore erupted when he crashed his car on November 27 outside the Florida home where he lives with his wife Elin, a Swedish former model, and their two children.

After the crash, celebrity gossip websites speculated that Elin chased Woods with a golf club and smashed the rear windows of his vehicle, causing him to lose control.

The 14-time major winner ended five days of silence over the affair allegations on Wednesday after celebrity magazine Us Weekly quoted Grubbs as saying she had secretly dated him for 31 months and met him for sex 20 times.

The magazine posted online an audio recording purported to be Woods urging Grubbs not to identify herself by name on her voicemail because he was afraid his wife was becoming suspicious and might dial her number.

"I have let my family down and I regret those transgressions with all of my heart,'' Woods said, but added he did not want to elaborate on his shortcomings in public.

"Personal sins should not require press releases and problems within a family shouldn't have to mean public confessions,'' he said, attempting to draw a line under a scandal that has left his squeaky clean image in tatters.

Yesterday, Woods thanked staff, fans and sponsors for keeping his charity event, the Chevron World Challenge, afloat and apologised for his absence, which he has said is due to injuries sustained in the crash.

"I am so grateful to them for their efforts, and I am sincerely sorry I was unable to fulfill my duties as host and player in this important event,'' Woods said in a statement posted on his website.


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2009)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/sp...leged-mistresses/story-fn4m98qu-1225808217307

*Keep track of Tiger Woods' alleged mistresses *
Staff writers and wires From: News.com.au December 08, 2009 1:19PM 

*THE 10 women (and counting) who have now been linked to Tiger Woods. *

1. Rachel Uchitel: The club hostess was the first of the women to be linked to Woods after the National Enquirer reported that she traveled to Melbourne to be with Woods during a golf tournament there. So far, she has denied the affair.

2. Jamie Grubbs: The 24-year-old reality show contestant  and cocktail waitress claims she carried on a 31-month-long affair with Woods until his crash last month. She offered a Woods voicemail to prove it.

3. Kalika Moquin: The 27-year-old club manager from Las Vegas is reported to have had a brief sexual relationship with Woods. She would neither confirm nor deny the report.

4. Cori Rist: The 31-year-old swimsuit model reportedly met Woods at a Manhattan club last year before they began a sexual relationship that led to Woods flying her out to various secret locations for hook-ups, and her introducing the golfer to her 7-year-old son.

5. Jamie Jungers: The 26-year-old, who sold her story to a British newspaper, is a former employee of Trashy Girls Lingerie. She said she met Woods in Las Vegas.

6.  Mindy Lawton: The 33-year-old pancake house waitress from Orlando claims she was dumped by Woods in 2007. According to the Post, it was her affair with Woods that was caught on camera by the National Enquirer, when he was snapped dropping her off at her trailer park. The threatening news allegedly led to a Woods' Men’s Fitness cover in exchange for the magazine’s silence about the alleged affair, the New York Post reports. Lawton gave a UK tabloid lurid stories of her alleged sexual encounters with Woods.

7. Holly Sampson: The 36-year-old from Los Angeles is a former pr0n star, who has starred in such films as OMG, Stop Tickling Me and Flying Solo 2. According to The Sun, she has neither confirmed nor denied her affair with Woods.

8. Unidentified Alleged Mistress No. 8: A former cocktail waitress from Orlando, Florida does want to reveal her identity yet, according to her attorney Michael O’Quinn. But this she has said: at the time the affair allegedly began, she was 20 years old and met Woods at the Roxy in Orlando, where she was a VIP server.

9. Unidentified Alleged Mistress No. 9: is reported to be a “sexy” British TV presenter who was single at the time, but is now married.

10. Unidentified Alleged Mistress No. 10: is reported in a UK paper to be a “sex-addicted cougar.”


----------



## Julia (8 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> lol
> 
> 
> suddenly they are not "real women"
> ...



Can I be bothered answering this?  Not sure, really.
I'll just say that someone, maybe it was jono, suggested Woods was giving these women 'the world'.  I simply disagree.  Further, I think most women who have more self esteem than to be sucked into some sordid sex on the side with some celebrity would be pretty puzzled about why this is world wide news!!





> i am sure plenty of people are feeling duped and perhaps peeved off by the image of the wholesome tiger suddenly being someone than having an extraordinary thirst for many women..  but dont pay out on these women, imho they are fine people, all had no intention of harming the man nor his family.. and all were forced into coming out as quickly as they could, before the media came after them and began rumors of a secret affair




Oh, for god's sake.  They knew he was married.  If all it took was for him to send one of his staff after them, a la procurement, then frankly I fail to see how that makes them "fine people".  They may be or they may not be.  You don't know and neither do I.
Neither, frankly do I care.




> they are real women with families, friends and  lives,, 100% loyal and performing their roles brilliantly for you and your gossip magazines and tabloids..



Huh?  Yeah, really loyal to their families.


----------



## kingcarmleo (9 December 2009)

A man like tiger possess many qualities that women find attractive. I bet most girls under 30 would get involved with tiger if they had a chance.


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

Allegedly Number 8, meet Veronica Siwik-Daniels aka Joslyn James,
apparently she has some interesting abilities.

http://www.businessinsider.com/new-tiger-woods-mistresses-girls-2009-12

Here's a youtube clip of her, turn the sound down if using the boss's pc,
it might give the wrong impression to your work mates :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wmkVco4_IE


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

Tiger's mother-in-law rushed to hospital with stomach pains.

More from TMZ;

http://www.tmz.com/2009/12/08/tiger-woods-mother-in-laws-911-elin-nordegren-barbro-holmberg/

I wonder who has been doing the cooking ?


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

Caddie Steve Williams doesn't have any personal knowledge on the incidents surrounding Tiger.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=10614294


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

Trooper suspected Woods was driving under the influence.

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/nation/police-report-trooper-suspected-woods-was-driving-under-the-influence-sought-blood-results-78761332.html


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

It's all ok now, Tiger's mother-in-law released from hospital.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2009/12/breaking-news-tiger-woods-mother-law-released-hospital-after-complaining-stomach

No comment from Dr. Rumack regarding condition of Captain Oveur and Roger Murdock.....Striker, Staphylococcus.


----------



## Stan 101 (9 December 2009)

kingcarmleo said:


> A man like tiger possess many qualities that women find attractive. I bet most girls under 30 would get involved with tiger if they had a chance.




With the talk of 7 figure payouts to these girls, I'm starting to wish I changed teams and had a crack at Tiger myself.


cheers,


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

"10 Tips Obama Can Take From Tiger".

http://www.examiner.com/x-20836-Celebrity-Fitness-and-Health-Examiner~y2009m12d1-Tiger-Woods-Golf-Digest-Cover-10-Tips-Obama-Can-Take-From-Tiger


----------



## Solly (9 December 2009)

Tiger Gatorade drink dropped

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/breaking-news/tiger-gatorade-drink-dropped/story-e6frf7ko-1225808462050

Of course this decision has been in the pipeline for some months


----------



## lasty (9 December 2009)

Solly said:


> Tiger's mother-in-law rushed to hospital with stomach pains.
> 
> More from TMZ;
> 
> ...




Do we put that one down as another birdie or a bogie.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 December 2009)

I'm having Tiger Woods baby more etc...


----------



## Nyden (9 December 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> I'm having Tiger Woods baby more etc...




For a moment there, I thought you were Solly.

How on earth did you find that? In fact, why on earth did you go looking for it?! It's a Yahoo question! Some idiot kid posting it up.


----------



## Aussiest (9 December 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> With the talk of 7 figure payouts to these girls, I'm starting to wish I changed teams and had a crack at Tiger myself.
> cheers,




Lol Stan. You'd get double the amount for that!


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 December 2009)

Nyden said:


> For a moment there, I thought you were Solly.
> 
> How on earth did you find that? In fact, why on earth did you go looking for it?!




LOL , heard it on the radio about some model who claims to have had tigers baby...

by the way i scored 88 on this Outrun Tiger Woods Wife Game.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (9 December 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> LOL , heard it on the radio about some model who claims to have had tigers baby...
> 
> by the way i scored 88 on this Outrun Tiger Woods Wife Game.




Pfft.  107 last night.


----------



## gav (9 December 2009)

LOL there is now a Facebook group called "I've also had an affair with Tiger Woods".  

So far there are 319 members and counting...


----------



## Stan 101 (9 December 2009)

gav said:


> LOL there is now a Facebook group called "I've also had an affair with Tiger Woods".
> 
> So far there are 319 members and counting...




If nothing else, the guy has stamina...


cheers,


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 December 2009)

I really cannot see what he has done wrong except getting caught out.

He's rich, handsome and swings a long club.

ASF members should not deride him as the rabble does.

I'm all for Tiger rooting around when he can. Good on him.

gg


----------



## Macquack (9 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I really cannot see what he has done wrong except getting caught out.
> 
> He's rich, handsome ....
> 
> gg




Australian tennis great Pat Rafter on being questioned about his good looks, humbly said " It is amazing how good looking I became after winning the US Open."


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

Breakin news: Tiger announced that he is changing his name to "Cheetah".


----------



## nomore4s (9 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I really cannot see what he has done wrong except getting caught out.
> 
> He's rich, handsome and swings a long club.
> 
> ...




lol gg, no wonder you've been married 15 or so times:


----------



## jono1887 (10 December 2009)

gav said:


> LOL there is now a Facebook group called "I've also had an affair with Tiger Woods".
> 
> So far there are 319 members and counting...




Hahah.. so random. But then again, who wouldn't want to cash in. But seriously, whats with that pr0n star  you'd think he'd go for someone more classy :


----------



## Miner (10 December 2009)

I think it is the time that we just call it cease fire from Tiger Woods.

He has been a great golfer no doubt. But his selection of girls were really like going to King Cross and picking some whxxes. I have started to feel pity for this guy. Totally disillusioned and too much money. What a poor choice only picking up from street, hookers, and others. At least he could have tried to pick girls like Jennifer A or Kate Hudson etc to create some fame. Picking up street girls was any one's task and one does not need to be a billionare.

Probably we should ignore him now thinking the damages his wife and kids are going through and end of the day whatever entertainment he has created making him at par with our expat Aussies going to Indonesia or phillipines or the American soldiers landing in Sydney with same level of starvation for dirty and cheap flesh

I am giving up with this being last mail on Tiger Woods. Good luck folks


----------



## Solly (10 December 2009)

No Congressional Gold Medal medal for Tiger.

http://thehill.com/capital-living/in-the-know/71423-lawmaker-drops-effort-to-honor-tiger-woods-with-congressional-gold-medal


----------



## Solly (10 December 2009)

Rachel Uchitel: "I'm not a tramp... I'm not stupid or a bimbo."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/golf/tigerwoods/6772153/Tiger-Woods-sex-scandal-Rachel-Uchitel-denies-she-is-a-tramp.html


----------



## Solly (10 December 2009)

Claims the press have got it wrong about Rachel Uchitel and Kalika Moquin.

http://deadspin.com/5416948/chaos-in-tigerland-a-deadspin-investigation-into-the-sexual-habits-of-pro-athletes


----------



## lasty (10 December 2009)

Whats the difference between Santa and Tiger?

Santa stopped at 3 Ho's ...


----------



## awg (10 December 2009)

just quickly following a TV mug shot of some of the ladies

and reading a few news stories

a common theme seems to be emerging: (warning offensive generalisation follows)

"white trash *****s"

chuck in "Tiger Woods" followed by a verb

If I was an entreuprenurial US pr0n producer, there could be money made in re-recreating his exploits?

trying to imagine how he will ever live this down is why this story will stay alive


----------



## gav (10 December 2009)

Tiger Woods sex tape posted on youtube!


----------



## Happy (10 December 2009)

Blokes like him should probably put some clause in marriage certificate, that if he doesn't get from his wife he is free to get it from another female.


----------



## Solly (10 December 2009)

What if this is true....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2009/12/10/tiger-woods-allegedly-told-lover-rachel-uchitel-they-were-better-connected-than-him-and-his-wife-115875-21885518/


----------



## bigdog (11 December 2009)

On the 3AW (Melbourne) rumour file this morning, big Tiger news expected out of Canada shortly!


----------



## Solly (11 December 2009)

Hollywood madam Michelle Braun claims Tiger Woods paid $60G for high-priced call girls.

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/12/10/2009-12-10_hollywood_madam_michelle_braun_claims_tiger_woods_paid_60g_for_kinky_sex_with_hi.html#ixzz0ZMz0hCNb


----------



## Pager (11 December 2009)

Tiger Woods

Did the bloke ever stop shagging ?, 10 Mistresses, a gorgeous wife and now its revealed he spent $$$$$$$$ on hookers as well.

Were did he get the energy to play 18 holes of golf ?

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/982553/tiger-woods-spent-65k-on-prostitutes 

I'm impressed


----------



## Solly (11 December 2009)

Tiger Woods' troubles got further compounded after one of his teeth was reportedly broken..

http://story.argentinastar.com/index.php/ct/9/cid/88176adfdf246af5/id/575899/cs/1/


----------



## Solly (11 December 2009)

Holly Sampson....

http://naughtyamerica.com/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 December 2009)

There seems to be a patina of jealousy and outrage from hairy legged feminists and basket weavers overlying this thread against Tiger Woods.

Rooting multiple women whether they be wives, *****s or opportunists is nothing new in the history of mankind.

I feel we should congratulate him for his prowess and mourn the fact he got caught. He may gove up golf over this.

Of course he would have to resort to subtefruge. And his wife probably loves him and is angry and outraged.

She should go for counselling to Relationships America or go on zerloft or some other dope for anger rather than wielding a club at this poor bloke.

Leave Tiger alone I say.

He has to put up with an angry wife and is paying his penance just by doing that.

He also had to live with his mother in law.

This bloke has suffered enough.

gg


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Rachel Uchitel, in talks to appear in Playboy: Report

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2009/12/11/2009-12-11_rachel_uchitel_negotiating_to_appear_in_playboy_report_.html

Is Playboy still around ?


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Jamie Jungers : "I didn't even get a birthday card." 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/golf/tigerwoods/6790159/Jamie-Jungers-denies-html


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

"Will scandal scuttle Tiger's game?"

More in The Australian;

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/sport/will-scandal-scuttle-tigers-game/story-e6frg7mf-1225809550496


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Jamie Jungers Live TV Interview;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx-tAqp5GHI


http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/34376988/ns/today-today_people


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

UK injunction granted over golfer Tiger Woods

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8408760.stm


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2009)

It's hard to see him ever playing golf again.


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

"Three Tiger Woods Sponsors Discussing His Endorsement Contracts, Source Says"

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2009/12/11/tiger-woods-endorsements-canceled-/


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

What the sponsorship deals are worth.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/dec/10/tiger-woods-learns-lying-low


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

"Tiger on the edge of extinction"

By Rebecca Wilson in the Daily Telegraph.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/tiger-on-the-edge-of-extinction/story-e6freyar-1225809530539


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Ever wondered what Tiger Woods' yacht 'Privacy' looks like..?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1234980/Tiger-Woods-plans-sink-swim-voyage-wife-Elin-13-5m-superyacht-guess-called-Privacy.html


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2009)

Solly, son of - anyone else who just cuts and pastes crap on the internet! SK


----------



## websman (12 December 2009)

Tiger is a moron.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 December 2009)

websman said:


> Tiger is a moron.....




He is not a moron.

He is a normal bloke with enormous talent and a huge libido.

Heads and tails have as much to blame for his present predicament as anything else.

Its all bad luck his missus lost it when he was texting a lady friend at 2am.

I actually blame his missus for all the **** that's going down at present.

A level head would have not have allowed this come to pass.

She should be ashamed of her conduct.

gg


----------



## Ardyne (12 December 2009)

"Ashamed of her conduct" ?????

I would have cut his nuts off


----------



## nunthewiser (12 December 2009)

LOL....................This thread STILL going..............


Imagine if Tiger was sprung having a gay lover also ..........


A putt from the rough ?


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Tiger and his hiatus.

http://web.tigerwoods.com/news/article/200912117801012/news/


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Woods takes a break from golf to heal marriage

http://www.news.com.au/world/tiger-woods-teed-up-escort-girls/story-e6frfkyi-1225809563281


----------



## Solly (12 December 2009)

Meet Loredana Jolie.

http://www.tv.com/tiger-woods-update-escort-loredana-jolie-joins-tiger-woods-women-list/webnews/14025.html


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Gillette cuts Tiger


----------



## Atomic (13 December 2009)

*Tiger's Quit*

Hey all,
My first post but anyway. Back to Tiger Woods 

What a carreer, on top of ya game , best in the world No 1.

with a 12 shot under par record on the course

   and 12 hoes under the bed in bedroom performance

LOL


----------



## Aussiejeff (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*



Atomic said:


> Hey all,
> My first post but anyway. Back to Tiger Woods
> 
> What a carreer, on top of ya game , best in the world No 1.
> ...




He's now paying the price of too many holes in one....


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Aussie celebrity agent Max Markson has signed up two of Tiger Woods mistresses, 
including Las Vegas cocktail waitress Jaimee Grubbs
I wonder where this will head. Max is not shy.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/golf/celebrity-agent-offers-tiger-advice-20091212-kplo.html


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Maybe he should have done this earlier.


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Woods May Find It Difficult to Recapture Old Dominance

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=9320759


----------



## supermatt (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*

whilst sleeping with other women whilst in a marriage is no way to go, people should just realise the amount of pressure on the guy. I mean he is a god in the sporting world and we all know people like tiger with a huge career often struggle with there personal life due to loneliness, isolation, depression and what not. They do anything they can because the money means nothing to them and they have nothing they feel good about.  These things happen. It is sad because i love tiger. Hope he gets his life back on track soon!


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Time for Woods to Put a Face on the Apology

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/sports/golf/13rhoden.html?ref=golf


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Tiger Woods finds celebrity media impossible to tame

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKN1214854120091212?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0&sp=true


----------



## Porper (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*



supermatt said:


> people should just realise the amount of pressure on the guy.
> 
> These things happen. It is sad because i love tiger. Hope he gets his life back on track soon!




I find it difficult to feel sorry for him. He deserves all he gets. 2 kids and a wife to think about....no excuses.

He will not now become the best golfer in history and beat the target of Major titles won by Jack Nicklaus...who was a true gent.


----------



## supermatt (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*

thats fine its your opinion.
i just doubt you understand how hard it is for someone like that. no one would know the stuff that goes through his head when he is off the course.

he doesnt deserve what he gets! thats a horrible thing to say. He just made a couple of bad errors due to feeling down and isolated. Cant begin to imagine what he goes through. I know it would be a pretty dark place.

jack is a legend, tiger is the modern day legend and has changed the face of golf forever. The only thing that will stop tiger from not being jack is his personal life interfering with him continuing. 
regardless of what happens tiger rules.


----------



## Mr J (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*



> i just doubt you understand how hard it is for someone like that. no one would know the stuff that goes through his head when he is off the course.




None of us do, so you can't assume it's any easier or harder than anyone else has to experience. Yes, he's under pressure, but people react to pressure differently. Someone under a great amount of pressure may handle it well and barely feel it, while some people may feel extremely pressured under mild situations.



> He just made a couple of bad errors due to feeling down and isolated. Cant begin to imagine what he goes through. I know it would be a pretty dark place.




Seems he made at least 11 errors, numerous times over at least a few years. A dark place? For a serial adulterer? He has a problem keeping with keeping his balls on the fairway, it's not like he's killed anyone. I don't see anything dark about it, just foolish (unless he values these affairs over his family, wealth, public image and golfing success).



> we all know people like tiger with a huge career often struggle with there personal life due to loneliness, isolation, depression and what not.




A lot of people struggle with all types of things. Tiger hasn't got it any worse just because he's talented, rich and famous. People from all walks of life have problems, and really, I'm sure there are many that would trade their problems for Tiger's in a heartbeat.

I don't hold any ill will against him for his indiscretions as it's his life. But being his life, he made his choices, and now he must live with them. I don't see any point in being critical of him, but neither do I see any point in trying to defend him. He's far from the first to get into this kind of mess, and he will not be the last.


----------



## nomore4s (13 December 2009)

*Re: Tiger's Quit*



supermatt said:


> thats fine its your opinion.
> i just doubt you understand how hard it is for someone like that. no one would know the stuff that goes through his head when he is off the course.
> 
> he doesnt deserve what he gets! thats a horrible thing to say. He just made a couple of bad errors due to feeling down and isolated. Cant begin to imagine what he goes through. I know it would be a pretty dark place.
> ...




C'mon supermatt, Tiger made his choices and is now suffering the consequences to those choices. Only got himself to blame imo


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 December 2009)

It is gratifying to at last see posters on this thread support Tiger, I felt like a lone voice in the wilderness for a while.

Tiger is a brilliant golfer, had a difficult childhood and was dominated by his father who lived his dream through his son.

He is a narcissist to boot.

There is nothing wrong with that. I understand narcissists as I am one myself.

It is a very very difficult path through life. People think it is just all using people and becoming rich and having multiple partners.

It does though come at a price.

When one is caught out. (See what the 4th Mrs Gumnut did to me on another thread).

Now many people who are not narcissists come along for the ride. They are quite happy with their newfound wealth and attachment to a successful person as Tiger's wife was.

When it all goes pear shaped the narcissist is severely injured as he or she has stuffed so many around, who were willing to be stuffed around by the way.

So that is why I think it is all the fault of Tiger's missus. She should have had a scene quietly inside the house instead of becoming a walloper as some Mrs Gumnuts have.

Give Tiger a fair go.

gg


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Could this be the end for Tiger and Elin ?

"Tiger Woods' wife is to 'end marriage after Christmas'"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1235448/Tiger-Woods-wife-end-marriage-Christmas.html


----------



## Airfireman (13 December 2009)

Tiger has lived an breathed golf since an early age, probably didnt have a girl friend because he is average Joe, but once he is No 1 in the world, with bags of $$$$$$$$ and woman now chasing him his new challenging game became hide the extra woman from his wife????!!!!!

just my 

Tim


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

First pic of Elin's new digs.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/2009/12/13/heartbroken-wife-of-tiger-woods-flees-to-1-5m-swedish-island-hideaway-86908-21894279/


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

Woods speaks of family first in NZ television interview

http://tvnz.co.nz/entertainment-news/woods-speaks-family-first-in-nz-tv-interview-3285794


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

"Tiger isn't just a golfer, he is an empire...."

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTOE5BC00220091213?sp=true


----------



## Solly (13 December 2009)

It's not often that Tiger Woods starts out with a bad drive, hits a water hazard, and ends up in the trees.

Thanks to the Trolleydollies for sending me this one.


----------



## Solly (14 December 2009)

Accenture today announced that it will not continue its sponsorship agreement with Tiger Woods.

http://newsroom.accenture.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=4915


----------



## Solly (14 December 2009)

Accenture Unlikely To Be Last Brand To Dump Tiger Woods, Sports Experts Claim


----------



## Solly (14 December 2009)

Tag Heuer continues to sponsor Tiger Woods.
But somehow I don't think I'll be getting a surprise present of a new watch for Xmas...


----------



## Solly (15 December 2009)

Meet cocktail waitress....Julie Postle.


----------



## Solly (15 December 2009)

It's Mr Brightside calling....again.


----------



## Solly (15 December 2009)

When Dr Phil's not around, there's always Posh Spice.


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

Meet Theresa Rogers...

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2009/12/exclusive-another-woods-mistress-identified-meet-gloria-allreds-new-client

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-10s/2009/12/15/tiger-woods-10-things-you-need-to-know-about-theresa-rogers-115875-21899174/


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)




----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods' Doctor, Anthony Galea, Investigated for Performance Enhancing Drugs"

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/10/28/crimesider/entry5434198.shtml


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods reportedly has sent regular payments to women with whom he was involved."

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34420741/ns/entertainment-gossip/


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

Could this Holywood rising star be the next Tiger Woods ?

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/local-national/rory-mcilroy-could-fill-the-gap-left-by-tiger-woods-14599209.html


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

"Elin 'wants half his fortune' "

http://www.mirror.co.uk/2009/12/16/tiger-woods-wife-elin-wants-half-his-fortune-as-she-prepares-to-meet-divorce-lawyers-115875-21899948/


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

"In Sweden, anger at Woods but pride over wife"

http://content.usatoday.net/dist/custom/gci/InsidePage.aspx?cId=guampdn&sParam=32306731.story


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

"Tiger now 'on edge' "

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/scaredy_tiger_now_on_edge_6yN3RU2glnTy29JQNGP0TN


----------



## Solly (16 December 2009)

Elin Nordegren to sign up with Puma?

More on TMZ
http://www.tmz.com/2009/12/16/elin-nordegren-tiger-woods-puma-nike-sponsor-athletic-wear-spokesperson-tretorn/


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Woods voted top athlete of the decade

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091216/ap_on_sp_go_ne/glf_athlete_of_the_decade;_ylt=AuUFxNZYKTOsljc6fsHCMGN0fNdF


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

"Elin Nordegren, Tiger Woods's wife, has made up her mind to divorce him"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/golf/tigerwoods/6827793/Tiger-Woods-wife-Elin-Nordegren-has-decided-to-divorce-him.html


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Tiger named Athlete of the Decade, Player of the Year.


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

TWO of Tiger Woods mistresses had a catfight over their famous lover in a Hollywood nightclub.


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Tiger Woods’ doc Tony Galea ‘had no U.S. medical licenses’


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Dubai says committed to Tiger Woods golf resort


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Tiger Woods scandal could cost media and sponsors $220 million


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

What if Tiger Woods cheated at golf?


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Accenture, as if Tiger Woods Were Never There


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Twenty-seven things we learned from Tiger Woods story that won’t go away


----------



## Solly (17 December 2009)

Pig attacks Tiger


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Divorce may cost Tiger $500 Million


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Tiger Woods Offered $1 Million Endorsement Deal By NYC Strip Club


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods is close to a mental breakdown as he spends his days alone watching cartoons and eating cereal"

http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/Sports/othersports/2009/12/17/12189061.html


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

'Bad boy' clauses can sink Woods, other endorsers


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Tiger Woods' wife Elin Nordegren consulting Hollywood divorce guru Sorrell Trope


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Tiger Woods and wife: If they split, how to divide?


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Will Tiger Woods' brand still sell?


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Tiger's gal poses for Maxim


----------



## Solly (18 December 2009)

Tiger Woods divorce beginning soon? ABC reports divorce '100 percent' on, possible love child?


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

Tiger Woods Sets Sailing From Florida


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"Tiger Woods and his 18 'mistresses' "


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

Elin Nordegren Will NOT Divorce Tiger Woods Right Away, Report Says


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"Tiger Woods’ wife Elin Nordegren is still in two-minds about the divorce"


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"The Tiger Woods Sex Scandal from an Infidelity Expert’s Point of View"


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"Leaving Woods could be costly for Nordegren"


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"Report says Tiger Woods refuses to go to rehab"


----------



## Solly (21 December 2009)

*Re: Solly's General Chat Thread*

"Tiger's wife eyes full custody, half of his $600M"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Elin Nordegren LEAVING? Tiger Woods' Wife Seen With Police"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Leaving Woods could be costly for Nordegren"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

Elin is not going to file for divorce immediately..more on TMZ


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Did Tiger Woods Take Off for the Bahamas on His Yacht?"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

'Tiger Woods' close pals knew about his affairs but kept quiet'


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

'What Happened?'
Tiger Woods needs a heart-to-heart with Tiger Woods
By Jaime Diaz in Golf Digest


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

How to Feel Better About Tiger Woods


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Tiger scandal: How much money will it cost him?"


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2009)

Solly, well and truly lost the plot


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods will win 'if wife gets greedy' "


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Business as usual for Tiger Woods mistress #3"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Hey what’s up with Tiger? Elin wants half"
More on The Punch..


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

Motorcade arrives to escort Tiger's wife


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

EXCLUSIVE: Mistress Family In Battle Over Alleged Photos Of Tiger Woods


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods escapes on Christmas cruise to the Bahamas"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods' Mum 'Devastated' By Golfer's Infidelity"


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Tiger Woods scandal: Tiger's $1 million gambling binges, strip clubs, and more"


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2009)

Have you thought about taking up a paparazzi job? Or is this obsession so strong and binding that being too close to the man would manifest lustful desires that distance keeps subdued.


----------



## Solly (22 December 2009)

"Poll: Tiger Woods' popularity plummets after scandal"


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Tiger's Yacht Docked Close to Mistress' Home


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Tiger Woods 'flees to Bahamas on luxury yacht' - without his wife Elin


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Jamie Junger angrily denies Tiger Wood pics. Family says she lies.


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Tag Heuer stands with Tiger Woods.


“The partnership with Tiger Woods will continue,” said Jean-Christophe Babin, President and CEO of TAG Heuer, “but we will downscale the use of his image in certain markets for a period of time, depending on his decision about returning to professional golf. We will continue to actively support the Tiger Woods Foundation.” .


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Tiger Woods also a big gambler


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

The new trohpy


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

Tiger hooks up with Rachel again!
"Boat a decoy"


----------



## Solly (23 December 2009)

What next for Tiger Woods?


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2009)

This site is tuning into Solly'sList

No information at all, just references to other sites.

I thought the value of ASF was that it actually had content.


----------



## Solly (24 December 2009)

Tiger Woods should take this opportunity to grow up.
By Sally Jenkins in The Washington Post.


----------



## Tink (24 December 2009)

What a schmozzle this has ended up.

LOL @ the paparazzi job Wysiwyg


----------



## Agentm (24 December 2009)

solly, when you bomb a thread with spam you effectively kill it completely

is there any way you can perhaps consider others and the actual purpose of the site which i thought was to interact.

imho a straight post with a hyperlink is just spam.. once in a while is ok.. lets say once a year on one thread.. closing threads down with a spam bombing runs like you do is as far as i am concerned showing lack of consideration

over exuberance is an understatement here, perhaps obsessive compulsive?


----------



## Sean K (24 December 2009)

Agentm said:


> solly, when you bomb a thread with spam you effectively kill it completely



I think he needs a:

*Solly's Stock Forum*
A forum that doesn't necessarily contain any discussion -
especially on stocks​


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2009)

As I've said before I still think its all Tiger's missus' fault.

If she hadn't lost the plot none of this would have come out.

I personally support poor Tiger and have sent him a Christmas card.

gg


----------



## Solly (24 December 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As I've said before I still think its all Tiger's missus' fault.
> 
> If she hadn't lost the plot none of this would have come out.
> 
> ...




gg, this whole saga has been quite a point of discussion down at the club, it's amazing the range of opinions being expressed. We are not without our own examples of transgressions and we had a similar incident a few years ago with a young lady doing some automotive panel modification with a sand wedge to a mate's Landcruiser. One of the main themes coming through in the endless discussions is, where ever possible never air your grievances in the public domain. Once it's out you can never put the genie back in the bottle. 

One of the questions asked was why did Tiger flee ? Wouldn't it have been better to try and dodge the flying cell phone and even it did bounce off his nose and cause a little damage, it would have been much more prudent to keep the whole episode behind the closed doors. Some have said it was his fault for fleeing and others have said like you, that it was his missus' fault for causing the sprat to become public. I suppose we'd all do many things differently if we knew it would give a better outcome. I was just wondering if Tiger will come back and be able to reach the same heights in his game again.

Here's a report saying that it was common knowledge in the circles that Tiger was up to things but nobody broke the silence, I suppose it was his business and that's the way it should be.

Tiger Woods' fellow golfers knew he was catting around - but kept their mouths shut


----------

